# fishing in destin and santa rosa beach



## winkle (May 20, 2008)

Hey guys Im coming down first week in june to fish for a week. would like to catch spanish and pompano maybe even some mangrove snapper do yall know of some places to fish and do anyone know of some spots to fish? any info would be appreciated cause Im coming down with the in-laws to fish. Thanks


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

Good report!:clap


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Will you be fishing off pier, bridge or surf OR do you have access to a boat? Try posting in surf ??? rather than reports for better responces. 

Try OIPier for spanish and local bridges with live shrimp or live greenies for the black snappers.


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

go to the Destin west jetties and you catch all kinds of fish. You can definately catch your limit of mangrove snappers there and possibly some pompano, redfish, or a sheepshead.


----------



## winkle (May 20, 2008)

west jettie is pretty dangerous though.Im probably surf fishing mostly.cousin has a boat and hes been told to troll inside the jetties for spanish is this true?


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't try trolling inside the jetties. You're liable to get run over. If you can get out of the Pass in your boat, try drifting/trolling between C-buoy and the red/green cans. If you're drifting, catch live bait on sabiki rigs in the same area. Trolling, I'd try duster rigs or Clark spoons. You can catch just about anything in the Gulf within a half mile of the c-buoy. With live cigs, expect Spanish, Kings, Bonita, and you name it. I've seen a sailfish within 1/4 mile of the buoy. A blackfin tuna is not out of the question. You could see tarpon rolling through just outside the Pass. And you can probably catch a few sharks. We've caught a few bluefish this spring on bottom spots. They're usually around the jetties too. Mid-June and you can catch just about anything. The water's warming up (74 deg on Saturday), and yet it won't be too warm for good close-in fishing. If you stay shorebound and don't look forward to the trek out to the west jetty, you can reach the dogleg and east jetty much easier. You might get some pompano still, but you can probably get ladyfish and a redfish.Fish under the Destin Bridge with tide moving out for lots of redfish. Incoming tide you can catch the crap out of smaller mangroves with small live bait or shrimp. I've seen groupers caught under the bridge, and even cobia. I'm sorry I don't have much for you if you're surf fishing--never got into it. You can ususally catch specs and spanish around the Coast Guard Station if you're wading the other side. Hope this helps. You're gonna be here for the best fishing this side of October. You name it and you can catch it this time of the year. If you get out in a boat, Federal waters (nine miles & further from shore) open for red snapper on the first of June. Beware that if you go bottom fishing, laws change on the first of June (ie, circle hooks, de-hooking device, and venting tool will be required.)

Bullshooter

Aquasport 205 w/ 150 ETEC

"Never tell a man how to do something. Tell him what to do, and he will surprise you with his ingenuity." Gen George S. Patton


----------



## winkle (May 20, 2008)

what are yall catching off the beach


----------

